# Gliptone Scuffmaster - AMAZING!



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Its rare these days to find a product that amazes, but I think this is one. Here are pics of my seat bolster, before and after treating with Gliptone Scuffmaster. They didn't have a swatch of my leather, so I got this from Skoda UK and posted this to Gliptone, who then mixed the dye. The colour match was perfect straight from the bottle. The whole operation took about an hour and I'm still amazed by the result so I then had to clean all the seats and condition. ... and oh, one other thing yes, the conditioner _smells_ of English leather! Wonderful!

Happy to hear what you guys think? :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

looks very good


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Sweeeet


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this stuff is very good for home repairs to leather..

my uncle got his through the audi SRS club who had a group buy done to match the RS4 recaro's in the b5.. 
perfect colour match and worked extremely well.. I repaired the seat and back bolsters and they were almost like new, and perfect colour match.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's impressive. What kinda cost is it?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes Gliptone is very good despite what a few say on here. Great job mate.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

cotter said:


> That's impressive. What kinda cost is it?


http://www.liquidleather.com/car-shop.html


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Looks awesome results


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result you got there well done I have to order one soon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:

Recently used the kit myself and was also impressed.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's really good. I've used a couple of their scuffmaster kits and think they are great! Although i've never had them colour match one before, might do now!


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

cotter said:


> That's impressive. What kinda cost is it?


It was about £33 for the full kit; the bottle of dye, which comes with tints and A gloss enhancer, a couple of sponges, a bottle of cleaner, a bottle of conditioner and a leather smelling air freshener. I've hardly used any of the dye, and about 20% of the cleaner and conditioner, having cleaned all the seats. It was amazing how much dirt came off what I thought was "clean" leather!


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, so the kit comes with cleaner and conditioner? I was literally about to order some cleaner and conditioner off ebay. Says on their site that the kits are about £55 unless i saw wrong.


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike k said:


> Oh, so the kit comes with cleaner and conditioner? I was literally about to order some cleaner and conditioner off ebay. Says on their site that the kits are about £55 unless i saw wrong.


I ordered on the phone. 65ml of mixed dye, 250ml of cleaner and 250 
ml of conditioner and an air freshener. Cost was £33.30 inc registered post (to return the leather swatch!) They even called me to confirm they'd received the swatch and again to confirm they'd posted the kit. Fab service and great products.


----------

